# Master Closet - DONE!



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

This wraps up our whole master suite project! The closet is 6' x 7'. The first picture is looking straight in through the pocket door. The other pics are left and right respectively. The mirrors were actually on a wall downstairs when we moved in, we took them down to paint the walls and never put them back up. I saved them for about 3 years, and finally found a good use for them. 
My wife is away until tomorrow and hasnt seen any of the closet renovation yet. I hope she likes it.  

Pics of the bedroom and bathroom can be seen on other threads. :thumbup:


----------



## fierysun (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice Job


----------



## skwpt (Sep 2, 2007)

They look great!


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Great Job!


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: 

Really nice, and bright.


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thank you folks!


----------



## Bandana (Jun 26, 2007)

Very nice job Zel. Excellent use of those cool mirrors. I also like the shoe racks. It is a very cheerful room, which I need first thing in the morning...


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

lol, thanks alot! My wife loves it, of course it didnt hurt to have flowers waiting in there! lol


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice Work!


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

Great job! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## marc412 (Apr 6, 2008)

nice job


----------

